# DALLAS LOWRIDERS B.C.



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*HERES IS THE THREAD FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS BIKES AND PEDAL CARS HIT US UP LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2009, 09:27 AM~13495111
> *HERES IS THE THREAD FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS BIKES AND PEDAL CARS HIT US UP LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 6 2009, 08:39 AM~13495190
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

looking good


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP ARTISTICS.TX


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wow nice bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats whats up. Yo sal line looks good


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2009, 08:59 AM~13495367
> *wow nice bikes
> *



THANKS HOMIE, HEY I HAVE A BIKE THAT NEEDS DONE UP. IM GONNA HIT U UP SOON HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:59 AM~13495377
> *thats whats up. Yo sal line looks good
> *



THANKS HOMIE HOW DID U DO AT THE 979 SHOW.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2009, 09:02 AM~13495407
> *THANKS HOMIE, HEY I HAVE A BIKE THAT NEEDS DONE UP. IM GONNA HIT U UP SOON HOMIE.
> *


whenever you are ready. my latest creation took best paint yesterday in dallas :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2009, 09:06 AM~13495440
> *whenever you are ready. my latest creation took best paint yesterday in dallas :0
> *




YEA I TALKED TO ERNEST EARLIER AND HE WAS TELLING ME THAT. CONGRATS HOMIE. I WILL GET WITH U SOON BRO


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 6 2009, 09:20 AM~13495665
> *
> *




ALREADY EVEN THE LIL VATOS BE HOPPIN THERE RIDES. FUTURE DALLAS LOWRIDER HOPPER FOR THAT ASS WASSUP.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 6 2009, 10:20 AM~13495665
> *
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

lookin good homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 6 2009, 02:30 PM~13498249
> *lookin good homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2009, 11:03 AM~13495420
> *THANKS HOMIE HOW DID U DO AT THE 979 SHOW.
> *


exhibition only yeah it came out clean.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 07:38 PM~13500747
> *exhibition only yeah it came out clean.
> 
> 
> ...



*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE! 

UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL REPPIN' 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW & 6~FLAGS FESTIVAL LATINO :0  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 6 2009, 03:30 PM~13498249
> *lookin good homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP DALLAS LOWRIDERS, GET READY FOR THE LATIN FEST HOMIES.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*CAR CLUB MEETING THIS SATURDAY AT LIL ROYS HOUSE. 
TIME: 3:30 PM

HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DISCUSS ABOUT THE EASTER PICNIC AND THE SHOW IN FORT WORTH. CALL IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT ANYTHNG.*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY SA ROLLERZ IM STRIPPING MY BABYS BIKE HOMIE SO I WILL BE CALLING U SOON BRO. I THINK SHES READY FOR THE BIKE. SHES A YEAR OLD NOW SO I THINK SHES PLENTY READY


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 8 2009, 12:59 PM~13518338
> *HEY SA ROLLERZ IM STRIPPING MY BABYS BIKE HOMIE SO I WILL BE CALLING U SOON BRO. I THINK SHES READY FOR THE BIKE. SHES A YEAR OLD NOW SO I THINK SHES PLENTY READY
> *


*:yes: SHE IS, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MY LI'L PRINCESS ROLLIN' @ THE SHOWS  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING DALLAS LOWRIDERS B.C.  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 8 2009, 11:59 AM~13518338
> *HEY SA ROLLERZ IM STRIPPING MY BABYS BIKE HOMIE SO I WILL BE CALLING U SOON BRO. I THINK SHES READY FOR THE BIKE. SHES A YEAR OLD NOW SO I THINK SHES PLENTY READY
> *


im here when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2009, 06:04 PM~13531376
> *im here when your ready :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*T
T
M
F
T

DALLAS LOWRIDERS B.C!  *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2009, 05:04 PM~13531376
> *im here when your ready :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

got the bike tore down will post pics of the build up soon homies. savannah is gonna have a nice one homies. and it will be another one for the club.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2009, 01:33 PM~13540162
> *got the bike tore down will post pics of the build up soon homies. savannah is gonna have a nice one homies. and it will be another one for the club.
> *


already sal if you need anything or help with tha bike just hit me up homie!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 10 2009, 02:20 PM~13540500
> *already sal if you need anything or help with tha bike just hit me up homie!
> *




ALREADY APRECIATE THAT HOMIE I WILL BE CALLING U. CUZ IM NOT VERY GOOD WITH BIKES. :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2009, 02:46 PM~13540679
> *ALREADY APRECIATE THAT HOMIE I WILL BE CALLING U. CUZ IM NOT VERY GOOD WITH BIKES.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 11 2009, 05:30 AM~13545228
> *
> *





_*AWE! THAT'S NICE OF YOU TO HELP OUT OTHER CLUB MEMBERS! THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR! *_ :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Apr 11 2009, 07:01 AM~13545281
> *AWE! THAT'S NICE OF YOU TO HELP OUT OTHER CLUB MEMBERS! THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 07:53 PM~13549028
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470181


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 12 2009, 07:42 AM~13552198
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE W/ESTHER LUIS' WIFE, HE DID MAKE IT THROUGH LAST NIGHT! *AMEN*
> 
> SHE SAID, "PLEASE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS, HE MADE IT TO EASTER SUNDAY I FEEL SO BLESSED!"
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sal you so clumsy. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13558209
> *Sal you so clumsy. :biggrin:
> *




HEY MAN YOUR BIKE JUMPED ON MY LEG. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP HOMIES BUENOS DIAS


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> > *HELL YEA, SOUNDS GOOD.....
> >
> > GO MAVS....WOOOOO~HOOOO!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MAVS SUCK!!! GO SPURS!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 11:44 AM~13594472
> *MAVS SUCK!!! GO SPURS!!!
> *


watch ur $$#%#@%%@%$%#


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 10:44 AM~13594472
> *MAVS SUCK!!! GO SPURS!!!
> *



HEY, U CANT BE GETTING ON OUR THREAD IF YOU ARE GONNA BE DISSIN MY MAVS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 16 2009, 05:01 PM~13596960
> *HEY, U CANT BE GETTING ON OUR THREAD IF YOU ARE GONNA BE DISSIN MY MAVS HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey you cant be going to these fuctions if you gonna be knocking over my bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm with juan on this one.

Look at it this way, at least you won't have to wait long for the makeup date.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 09:36 PM~13599866
> *I'm with juan on this one.
> 
> Look at it this way, at least you won't have to wait long for the makeup date.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13599866
> *I'm with juan on this one.
> 
> Look at it this way, at least you won't have to wait long for the makeup date.
> *



OK WE WILL SEE, IT ALL STARTS TONITE PUTOS. MAVS IN 5 NOW WHAT PUTOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 03:04 PM~13596992
> *Hey you cant be going to these fuctions if you gonna be knocking over my bikes. :biggrin:
> *




I ALREADY TOLD U, YOUR BIKE JUMPED ON MY LEG. SO PUT A LEASH ON IT OR SOMETHING. :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WASSUP DALLAS LOWRIDERS *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 21 2009, 06:45 AM~13640449
> *WASSUP DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *


sup fool


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 12:44 PM~13594472
> *MAVS SUCK!!! GO SPURS!!!
> *



:twak: *Artistics.TX*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, *lalonzo*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 23 2009, 08:26 AM~13665003
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, lalonzo
> 
> ...


*hey Chica!* :wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalonzo_@Apr 23 2009, 09:28 AM~13665018
> *hey Chica! :wave:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SLOWED AND THROWED REPPIN AT THE LATIN FEST WITH NEW PAINT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

<span style=\'color:green\'>![/b]


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 07:33 AM~13726630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalonzo_@Apr 29 2009, 10:32 AM~13727573
> *S<span style=\'color:green\'>WEETNESS!!!</span></span> :biggrin:
> *





<span style=\'color:green\'>  NICE, VERY CREATIVE...JUST LIKE A DIVA  :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 04:02 PM~13717670
> *SLOWED AND THROWED REPPIN AT THE LATIN FEST WITH NEW PAINT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 02:02 PM~13717670
> *SLOWED AND THROWED REPPIN AT THE LATIN FEST WITH NEW PAINT
> 
> 
> ...


a frame like that is beggin for some custom parts


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WASSUP DALLAS LOWRIDERS *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 29 2009, 03:43 PM~13731336
> *a frame like that is beggin for some custom parts
> *


yes sir.


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 11:25 AM~13729083
> *  NICE, VERY CREATIVE...JUST LIKE A DIVA   :biggrin:
> *


* :h5: ALLLLLRRREEEEAAAADDDDYYYYY!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 5 2009, 03:37 PM~13793230
> *TTT
> *



:yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS TO THE TOP*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*HEADIN' HIGH & RIDIN' LOW IS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, SUZY Q

:wave: HEY DLR DIVA :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

HEY THERE DALLAS LOWRIDERS BIKE CLUB!!! JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY WUT UP WIT IT!!!


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 7 2009, 01:44 PM~13817139
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, SUZY Q
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@May 7 2009, 01:45 PM~13817149
> *HEY THERE DALLAS LOWRIDERS BIKE CLUB!!! JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY WUT UP WIT IT!!!
> *




QUE ONDA SUZY Q


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS B.C.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 06:38 PM~13500747
> *exhibition only yeah it came out clean.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BIKE DOGG


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 08:53 PM~13831274
> *TTT FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS B.C.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry about them mavs. :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 10 2009, 02:08 PM~13843918
> *Sorry about them mavs. :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalonzo_@May 11 2009, 10:46 AM~13850764
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 10 2009, 12:08 PM~13843918
> *Sorry about them mavs. :biggrin:
> *


yeah we going fishing with the spurs!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 11 2009, 05:04 PM~13854327
> *yeah we going fishing with the spurs!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *



:no: :twak: :tongue:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 11 2009, 05:04 PM~13854327
> *yeah we going fishing with the spurs!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *



_POSTPONE THAT FISHIN' TRIP SIR :biggrin:

GO MAVS :0 _


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA POSTPONED BUT NOT CANCELED! MAVS GOT LUCKY! DONT WORRY THEY WILL LET YOU DOWN. THEY ALWAYS DO.


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 09:44 AM~13862286
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHA POSTPONED BUT NOT CANCELED! MAVS GOT LUCKY! DONT WORRY THEY WILL LET YOU DOWN. THEY ALWAYS DO.
> *




:0 :0 :0 



























*NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 11:44 AM~13862286
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHA POSTPONED BUT NOT CANCELED! MAVS GOT LUCKY! DONT WORRY THEY WILL LET YOU DOWN. THEY ALWAYS DO.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



















































































_NOT! :angry: :twak:_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@May 12 2009, 01:41 PM~13863521
> *:0  :0  :0
> NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, GERARDO MURILLO


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 12 2009, 04:51 PM~13865274
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_* :biggrin: DALLAS LOWRIDERS :biggrin: *_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@May 13 2009, 12:59 AM~13870564
> * :biggrin: DALLAS LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RollingEnchanted (May 13, 2009)

nice bikes


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollingEnchanted_@May 13 2009, 10:38 AM~13873058
> *nice bikes
> *


_*I totally agree!! :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy: *_


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

dlrs do yallz thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 13 2009, 06:20 PM~13877900
> *dlrs do yallz thang!!! :biggrin:
> *






:yes:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 12 2009, 06:50 AM~13860824
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>IT'S ALL GOOD, AT LEAST WE BEAT THE SPURS! LMAO!!! *_:biggrin:_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@May 14 2009, 07:20 AM~13882749
> *IT'S ALL GOOD, AT LEAST WE BEAT THE SPURS! LMAO!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@May 14 2009, 12:48 PM~13885133
> *
> *


_*  WHAT UP DLR DIVA*_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_♥☆ACTION IS ELOQUENCE☆♥ ~William Shakespeare _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Sal wuz up, I was needin to find out where I could get a pedal car for my lil girl. Do hey got them in da DFW?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@May 14 2009, 10:11 PM~13892411
> *Hey Sal wuz up, I was needin to find out where I could get a pedal car for my lil girl. Do hey got them in da DFW?
> *




MY HOMIE KNOWS A GUY WHO HAS ALOT OF THEM. I WILL ASK HIM TOMORROW AND LET U KNOW HOMIE. HEY U STILL GOT THAT 64


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13892430
> *MY HOMIE KNOWS A GUY WHO HAS ALOT OF THEM. I WILL ASK HIM TOMORROW AND LET U KNOW HOMIE. HEY U STILL GOT THAT 64
> *


Yeah I still do, And let me know on that car when you get a chance


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@May 14 2009, 10:15 PM~13892464
> *Yeah I still do, And let me know on that car when you get a chance
> *




I GOT U HOMIE, I WILL LET U KNOW TOMORROW


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_!_


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 19 2009, 08:03 AM~13931937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP *


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 26 2009, 11:12 AM~14000670
> *<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
> TORRES EMPIRE
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:yes: wussup DLR B.C.


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

*MEETING TODAY @ KIEST PARK AT 4PM, LOTS TO DISCUSS THIS IS A VERY BUSY MONTH.LETS SHOW DEM BOYS HOW DALLAS LOWRIDERS DO IT. BRING WHAT YOU CAN WE WILL BE COOKING. WE NEED EVERYONE THERE. SEE YALL LATA TODAY!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS POR VIDA!!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, lalonzo

:wave:


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 2 2009, 01:54 PM~14072050
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, lalonzo
> 
> ...


*:wave: hola chica!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!</span>*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*
[/b][/quote]_


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

*:wave: HAPPY 4TH DLRBC :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 8 2009, 11:39 PM~14418778
> * !
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WASSUP DLRS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 14 2009, 05:25 PM~14472524
> *WASSUP DLRS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good choice.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP HOMES NEW BIKE COMN SOON. WILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 04:31 PM~14473291
> *Good choice.
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 14 2009, 06:42 PM~14474712
> *WASSUP HOMES NEW BIKE COMN SOON. WILL POST PICS SOON
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 17 2009, 04:39 PM~14505619
> *ttmft
> *


SUP GABE, Sal, Vero!

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 05:11 PM~14506909
> *SUP GABE, Sal, Vero!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sup bro!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 10 2009, 05:45 AM~14432027
> * !
> 
> 
> ...


its here yall lets see some of those bad ass bikes out there yall!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lalonzo (Feb 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

SUP HOMIES!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2009, 08:27 AM~13495111
> *HERES IS THE THREAD FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS BIKES AND PEDAL CARS HIT US UP LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...



nice bikes in here. if im not mistaken is that second red bike called somthing like pocket change or was it wicked dreams.?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 21 2009, 08:32 PM~15427559
> *nice bikes in here.  if im not mistaken is that second red bike called somthing like pocket change or was it wicked dreams.?
> *


no sir wicked dreams is put up right now but u never know when it may come back.  :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 21 2009, 08:32 PM~15427559
> *nice bikes in here.  if im not mistaken is that second red bike called somthing like pocket change or was it wicked dreams.?
> *


that lil hard times by the way homie.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63+Oct 22 2009, 01:59 PM~15435983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh. thats cool. :biggrin: i just noticed the fenders looked like the ones from wicked dreams.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 21 2009, 07:32 PM~15427559
> *nice bikes in here.  if im not mistaken is that second red bike called somthing like pocket change or was it wicked dreams.?
> *



WOW :0 NO THATS NOT WICKED DREAMS...BUT YOU KNEW IT WAS POCKET CHANGE BEFORE...

THATS COOL...NOT TO MANY PEOPLE KNOW THAT ... :cheesy: 
:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 22 2009, 10:20 PM~15441253
> *
> WOW :0 NO THATS NOT WICKED DREAMS...BUT YOU KNEW IT WAS POCKET CHANGE BEFORE...
> 
> ...


i also know they called it the chrome bike and the copper bike at some point.

im a fan of exstordanary bikes.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 23 2009, 02:19 PM~15446722
> *i also know they called it the chrome bike and the copper bike at some point.
> 
> im a fan of exstordanary bikes.
> *




THANK YOU....


IT WAS POCKET CHANGE WHEN CHROME, AND THEN WHEN IT WAS COPPER ,IT WAS POCKET CHANGEENNIES FROM HEAVEN...WISH I HAD PICS...BACK IN THE DAY BEFORE DIGITAL ..LOL.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 23 2009, 02:27 PM~15447387
> *
> 
> THANK YOU....
> ...



aww. its ok though. when will it be shining at a show again?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

NEW BIKE AND PEDAL CAR COMING SOON


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 27 2009, 03:13 PM~15482502
> *NEW BIKE AND PEDAL CAR COMING SOON
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*2010 IS NEAR!!! SO BE READY PEOPLE!!! *_


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15808015
> *
> 2010 IS NEAR!!! SO BE READY PEOPLE!!!
> *


x2


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15808015
> *
> 2010 IS NEAR!!! SO BE READY PEOPLE!!!
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 28 2009, 09:07 PM~15808015
> *
> 2010 IS NEAR!!! SO BE READY PEOPLE!!!
> *


ttmft


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 28 2009, 09:07 PM~15808015
> *
> 2010 IS HERE!!! SO BE READY PEOPLE!!!
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

sweet bikes


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 22 2010, 12:28 PM~16961542
> *  sweet bikes
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

FLASH BACK!!! :biggrin: 
























































































































































[/quote]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats Up Gabe!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2010, 12:15 PM~17420170
> *Whats Up Gabe!!!!!!
> *


wassup homie!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

in tha okc!!



























 

boy - best of show

lil jay- 1st place

lil jays pedal car- no class


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 28 2009, 09:07 PM~15808015
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sup fool. linc looking good fool.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 04:30 PM~17564975
> *sup fool. linc looking good fool.
> *


which one mine or jays 2dr? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 21 2010, 06:34 PM~17565002
> *which one mine or jays 2dr? :0  :biggrin:
> *


2 door :0 yours fool


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 20 2010, 09:11 AM~17550578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2009, 08:57 AM~13495355
> *WASSUP ARTISTICS.TX
> *


wassup...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 20 2010, 09:09 AM~17550562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes in your club...
i think imma go agains dis 1...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*2011 IS HERE LETS CRANK IT UP DLRS!!* :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 24 2011, 06:28 PM~19952323
> *
> 
> 
> ...






































 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 28 2011, 04:25 PM~19982028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT UP BIG BADASS DALLAS LOWRIDERS,REMEMBER ME?










just stopping buy to say whats up to my homies in the DALLAS LOWRIDERS.


----------

